# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من هم الشُّيوخ الذينَ تنصحني باقتناء كُتُبهم وأشرطتهم؟ [ جواب شيخنا ابن جبرين ].

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّـهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
سُئِلَ شَيْخُنا بَقِيةُ السَّلَفِ العلاَّمةُ عبدُ اللَّـهِ بْنُ عَبدِ الرَّحمن بْنِ جِبْرِينٍ ـ شَفَاهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ،وَعَفَاهُ ـ :

مَن هُم الشُّيُوخ الذينَ تنصحني باقتناء كُتُبهم وأَشرطتهم ؟ 

فأجاب ـ أَثَابَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :

ننصحك بِكُتُبِ الإمامِ أحمدَ وابْنِهِ عبد اللَّـهِ وتلميذه أبي بكرٍ الخَلال وعثمانَ الدَّارميِّ وأبي بكرٍ بنِ خُزَيْمةَ وابْنِ أبي عاصِمٍ ونحوهم من السَّلَـفِ، وكُتُب الموفّق بنِ قُدامةَ وشيخِ الإسلامِ ابْنِ تيميَّةَ والإمامِ ابْنِ القَيّم وأبي الفرج ابْنِ رَجَبٍ والمجدد ابنِ عبدِ الوهابِ وكذا أئمة الدَّعوة، ومن الأشرطة دروس كبار المشايخ وخطب أئمة الحرمَيْنِ ونحوها. 

[ رقم الفتوى : (5850) ].

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المصدر

----------


## التقرتي

غريب ان استثنينا كتب الحديث فكلها كتب حنابلة !!!  و اين كتب بن عبد البر و بن حجر العسقلاني و النووي و ....

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

مراد الشيخ التمثيل لا الحصر

ثم ألم تره قال :"ونحوهم من السلف".

وإنما خصص هؤلاء بالذكر لإرشاد السائل إلى الاهتمام أولا بكتب الاعتقاد الخالصة من الشوائب
ومعلوم أن أكثر من يحمل هذه الصفة:
كتب السلف
والحنابلة من الخلف
وخاصة كتب ابن تيمية وتلميذه وابن عبد الوهاب وتلاميذه

والأمر هين
فالشيخ معروف عنه أنه لا يحذر من كتب غير الخنابلة كابن عبد البر والنووي وابن حجر 
وهو من أبعد الناس عن ذلك
شفاه الله وعافاه

----------


## التقرتي

ربما ، لكن الاجابة ضيقة جدا فالسائل لو كان يعرف عن ما يبحث لما سأل هذا السؤال و الذي يجهل اي كتب يقتني لا يفهم من اجابة الشيخ انه يقصد كتب العقيدة !!!
و حتى ان حصرنا نذكر انواعا من كل فئة من الكتب.


نلتمس الاعذار للشيخ لكن القائمة التي ذكرها ضيقة جدا لسائل لا يدري ما الذي يقتنيه.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لم نطلع انا وانت على القرائن التي حفت السائل

فلعل هناك قرائن لاحظها الشيخ حفت المجلس أو السائل (كنقاش سابق) او السؤال

جعلت من جواب الشيخ أن يخرج بهذه الصورة

----------


## التقرتي

اظن ذلك ايضا فالظاهر ان الشيخ لم ينشط للاجابة فربما كان في مرضه او لم يكن المجلس ليتسع للجواب او شيئ من هذا القبيل و الله اعلم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

وسئل حفظه الله: ما الكتب التي تنصحون بها من سلك طريق الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ؟ 

فأجاب: 

هناك كتب تتضمن الأدلة وبيان الحكم، وهناك رسائل وأبواب تتضمن الطرق والمناهج التي سلكها من يعمل بهذا العمل، وذلك مثل: (الأحكام السلطانية) للقاضي أبي يعلى (والأحكام السلطانية) للماوردي ويتضمنان واجب السلطان وما يعمله في تعيين من ينوب عنه. 
وهناك رسالة (السياسة الشرعية) لابن تيمية وفيها توجيهات لولاة الأمور في إقامة الحدود والقضاء على المعاصي، ومعالجة الخصال المحرمة. 
وهناك رسالة (الحسبة في الإسلام) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أيضا تختص بعمل الهيئات، وما يسيرون عليه، وقد طبعت الرسالتان في مجموع الفتاوى الجزء الثامن والعشرون. 
وفيه أيضا رسائل أخرى له تتعلق بالموضوع. 
كما ننصح بقراءة الموضوع في كتاب (الآداب الشرعية) لابن مفلح فقد تكلم على ذلك بكلام جميل حسن. 
وهكذا شروح الأحاديث كشرح النووي على مسلم و ابن حجر على الفتح في مواضع منه. 
وقد كتب فيه أيضا المتأخرون، ومن أحسن من كتب فيه الشيخ حمود بن عبد الله التويجري في رسالة بعنوان (القول المحرر) ففيها تفصيل عن الموضوع، والله أعلم. 

http://www.ibn-jebreen.com/book.php?...44&subid=20182

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

وجزاكُما اللَّـهُ خَيرًا.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> نلتمس الاعذار للشيخ لكن القائمة التي ذكرها ضيقة جدا لسائل لا يدري ما الذي يقتنيه.


أخي الكريم سبق وأن أشار الشيخ أمجد حفظك الله واياه وصالح المسلمين الى أثر الملابسات والسياق في فهم جواب الشيخ فهدف الشيخ هو افهام السائل وليس افهامك أنت .. 
كما أن احالة الشيخ حفظه الله الى كتب العلماء الذين ذكرهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر كفيل بافهام السائل نوع الكتب التي عليه اقتناؤها فكل كتاب يدعوا الى مثله كما يقال
وعليه فلا عتب ولك أن تجتهد لتحرير موضوع حول الكتب التي ينصح بها طالب العلم وان كنت افضل لك سلسلة بعنوان كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته للشيخ الخضير حفط الله أخانا أبا زيد والسلام عليكم أجمعين ..

----------


## التقرتي

> أخي الكريم سبق وأن أشار الشيخ أمجد حفظك الله واياه وصالح المسلمين الى أثر الملابسات والسياق في فهم جواب الشيخ فهدف الشيخ هو افهام السائل وليس افهامك أنت .. 
> كما أن احالة الشيخ حفظه الله الى كتب العلماء الذين ذكرهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر كفيل بافهام السائل نوع الكتب التي عليه اقتناؤها فكل كتاب يدعوا الى مثله كما يقال
> وعليه فلا عتب ولك أن تجتهد لتحرير موضوع حول الكتب التي ينصح بها طالب العلم وان كنت افضل لك سلسلة بعنوان كيف يبني طالب العلم مكتبته للشيخ الخضير حفط الله أخانا أبا زيد والسلام عليكم أجمعين ..


 
لا ادري ما غرض كاتبه، هذا نسميه من المغالات في الشيوخ يقول افهام السائل و ليس انت فهل هذا كلام عاقل او تعليل عقيم سقيم لا تقوم به حجة

و لماذا رقمت برقم فتوى اذن ان كانت موجهة للسائل و ليس للقارئ !!! ايقول بهذا عاقل ؟ 

و كلام الشيخ واضح انه لم ينشط فيه بل لا يفهم منه جواب على غرض السائل و من اراد الحق فجوابه غير كامل

----------


## السائر

أخي التقرتي بارك الله فيك 
هون عليك الأمر فإنه لا يستحق كل هذا 
وأتحفنا بمواضيعك المفيدة
وفقني الله وإياك لمرضاته

----------


## عبدالله

وهل ابن خزيمة و ابن أبي عاصم من الحنابلة حتى تقول هذا ؟!!!
الشيخ الجبرين أرشد السائل إلى كتب العقيدة وهذا واضح 
ولهذا لم يذكر ابن حجر ولا النووي
فلا تستعجل !!!
ادرس هذه الكتب النافعة وانشر الخير بدلا من هذا الجدال العقيم

----------


## التقرتي

> وهل ابن خزيمة و ابن أبي عاصم من الحنابلة حتى تقول هذا ؟!!!
> الشيخ الجبرين أرشد السائل إلى كتب العقيدة وهذا واضح 
> ولهذا لم يذكر ابن حجر ولا النووي
> فلا تستعجل !!!
> ادرس هذه الكتب النافعة وانشر الخير بدلا من هذا الجدال العقيم


 

انت صاحب الجدال العقيم الم ترى اني استثنيت المحدثين و السائل سأل عن الكتب عامة 

انما تريدون المغالات في الشيوخ هذا الذي اراه و هكذا عهدناكم و هل يشك عاقل ان اجابة الشيخ ليست بكاملة !!!!

لا ادري الى متى هذا التعصب و لماذا كل هذا الاحتكار في العلم ، ربما من اجل هذا نرى الفتاوي تتشابه كأنها من مجتهد واحد و هي في الحقيقة رؤية لمدرسة واحدة فقط 
اجابة الشيخ غير كاملة و هذا واضح بل لا تصلح لسائل عن كتب اهل العلم و لو اردنا الاجابة العامة لفصلنا فقلنا في العقيدة عليك بكذا و في الفقه عليك بكذا و في الحديث عليك بكذا ...

هذا هو الجواب و ليس فرقة معينة لسائل لا يدري عن ما يبحث و الله المستعان

و هذه اجابة افضل للعثمين رحمه الله و الفقه فيها حنبلي (ربما لأن السائل من منطقة فيها المذهب الحنبلي) لكنها كاملة نجد فيها الحديث على الأقل و اظن ان هذا من اهم ما ينصح به طالب العلم الاهتمام بكتب السنة الستة و شروحها:


*سؤال:*
*نريد نصيحة في الكتب التي يقتنيها طالب العلم الشرعي ويدرسها ويرجع إليها ؟.*  
*الجواب:*
*الحمد لله*  
*أولاً : العقيدة :*  
*1- كتاب ( ثلاثة الأصول ) .*  
*2- كتاب ( القواعد الأربعة ) .*  
*3- كتاب ( كشف الشبهات ) .*  
*4- كتاب ( التوحيد ) .*  
*وهذه الكتب الأربعة لشيخ الإسلام الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ .*  
*5- كتاب ( العقيدة الواسطية ) وتتضمن توحيد الأسماء والصفات , وهي من أحسن ما أُلف في هذا الباب وهي جدير بالقراءة والمراجعة .*  
*6- كتاب ( الحموية ) .*  
*7- كتاب ( التدمرية ) وهما رسالتان أوسع من ( الواسطية ) .*  
*وهذه الكتب الثلاثة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .*  
*8- كتاب ( العقيدة الطحاوية ) للشيخ أبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد الطحاوي .*  
*9- كتاب ( شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ) لأبي الحسن علي بن أبي العز .*  
*10- كتاب ( الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية ) جمع الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .*  
*11- كتاب ( الدرة المضية في عقيدة الفرقة المرضية ) لمحمد بن أحمد السفاريني الحنبلي , وفيها بعض الإطلاقات التي تخالف مذهب السلف كقوله :*  
*وليس ربنا بجوهر ولا عرض ولا جسم تعالى في العلى*  
*لذلك لا بد لطالب العلم أن يدرسها على شيخ مُلم بالعقيدة السلفية لكي يبين ما فيها من الإطلاقات المخالفة لعقيدة السلف الصالح .*  
*ثانياً : الحديث :*  
*1- كتاب ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري ) لابن حجر العسقلاني ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .*  
*2- كتاب ( سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام ) للصنعاني , وكتابه جامع بين الحديث والفقه .*  
*3- كتاب ( نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار ) للشوكاني .*  
*4- كتاب ( عمدة الأحكام ) للمقدسي , وهو كتاب مختصر , وأحاديثه كلها في الصحيحين أو في أحدهما فلا يحتاج إلى البحث عن صحتها .*  
*5- ( كتاب الأربعين النووية ) لأبي زكريا النووي - رحمه الله تعالى - وهذا كتاب طيب ؛ لأن فيه آداباً , ومنهجاً جيداً , وقواعد مفيدة جداً مثل حديث ( من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه ) أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 1 - 201 ) , والترمذي ( 2318 ) , وحسنه النووي في ( رياض الصالحين ) صلى الله عليه وسلم 73 , وصححه أحمد شاكر ( المسند ) ( 1737 ) . فهذه قاعدة لو جعلتها هي الطريق الذي تمشي عليه لكانت كافية , وكذلك قاعدة في النطق حديث : ( من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت ) أخرجه البخاري , كتاب الأدب , ومسلم , كتاب اللقطة , باب الضيافة .*  
*6- كتاب ( بلوغ المرام ) للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني وهو كتاب نافع ومفيد , لا سيما وأنه يذكر الرواة , ويذكر من صحح الحديث ومن ضعفه , ويعلق على الأحاديث تصحيحاً أو تضعيفاً .*  
*7- كتاب ( نخبة الفكر ) للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني , وتعتبر جامعة , وطالب العلم إذا فهمها تماماً وأتقنها فهي تغني عن كتب كثيرة في المصطلح , ولابن حجر ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ طريقة مفيدة في تأليفها وهي السبر والتقسيم , فطالب العلم إذا قرأها يجد نشاطاً لأنها مبنية على إثارة العقل وأقول : يَحْسُن على طالب العلم أن يحفظها لأنها خلاصة مفيدة في علم المصطلح .*  
*8- الكتب الستة ( صحيح البخاري , ومسلم , والنسائي , وأبو داود , وابن ماجه , والترمذي ) وأنصح طالب العم أن يكثر من القراءة فيها ؛ لأن في ذلك فائدتين :*  
*الأولى : الرجوع إلى الأصول .*  
*الثانية : تكرار أسماء الرجال على ذهنه , فإذا تكررت أسماء الرجال لا يكاد يمر به رجل مثلاً من رجال البخاري في أي سند كان إلا عرف أنه من رجال البخاري فيستفيد هذه الفائدة الحديثية .*  
*ثالثاً : كتب الفقه :*  
*1- كتاب ( آداب المشي إلى الصلاة ) لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ.*  
*2- كتاب ( زاد المستقنع في اختصار المقنع ) للحجاوي , وهذا من أحسن المتون في الفقه , وهو كتاب مبارك مختصر جامع , وقد أشار علينا شيخنا العلامة عبد الرحمن السعدي ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ بحفظه , مع أنه قد حفظ متن ( دليل الطالب ) .*  
*3- كتاب ( الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع ) للشيخ منصور البهوتي .*  
*4- كتاب ( عمدة الفقه ) لابن قدامة ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .*  
*5- كتاب ( الأصول من علم الأصول ) وهو كتاب مختصر يفتح الباب للطالب .*  

*رابعاً : الفرائض :*  
*1- كتاب ( متن الرحبية ) للرحبي .*  
*2- كتاب ( متن البرهانية ) لمحمد البرهاني , وهو كتاب مختصر مفيد جامع لكل الفرائض , وأرى أن ( البرهانية ) أحسن من (الرحبية) لأن (البرهانية) أجمع من (الرحبية) من وجه , وأوسع معلومات من وجه آخر .*  

*خامساً : التفسير :*  
*1- كتاب ( تفسير القرآن العظيم ) لابن كثير ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهو جيد بالنسبة للتفسير بالأثر ومفيد ومأمون , ولكنه قليل العرض لأوجه الإعراب والبلاغة .*  
*2- كتاب ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان ) للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهو كتاب جيد وسهل ومأمون وأنصح بالقراءة فيه .*  
*3- كتاب ( مقدمة شيخ الإسلام في التفسير ) وهي مقدمة مهمة وجيدة .*  
*4- كتاب ( أضواء البيان ) للعلامة محمد الشنقيطي ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهو كتاب جامع بين الحديث والفقه والتفسير وأصول الفقه .*  

*سادساً : كتب عامة في بعض الفنون :*  
*1 - في النحو ( متن الأجرومية ) وهو كتاب مختصر مبسط .*  
*2 - في النحو (ألفية ابن مالك ) وهي خلاصة علم النحو .*  
*3 - في السيرة وأحسن ما رأيت كتاب ( زاد المعاد ) لابن القيم ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهو كتاب مفيد جداً يذكر سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع أحواله ثم يستنبط الأحكام الكثيرة .*  
*4 - كتاب (روضة العقلاء ) لابن حبان البُستي ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وهو كتاب مفيد على اختصاره , وجمع عدداً كبيراً من الفوائد ومآثر العلماء والمحدثين وغيرهم .*  
*5 - كتاب ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) للذهبي وهذا الكتاب مفيد فائدة كبيرة ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يقرأ فيه ويراجع .*  


*من فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين , كتاب العلم الصفحة ( 92 )*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لا داعي للجدال بارك الله فيكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس كل دفاع عن شيخ يعد من التعصب
ينبغي أن نفرق بين الدفاع عن الشيوخ والعلماء بحق والذب عنهم وبين التعصب لهم الذي هو الدفاع عنهم بغير حق
ولو عد كل دفاع عن الشيوخ تعصبا لما جاز الدفاع عن أهل العلم وهذا باطل 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينبغي استعمال فقه الخلاف 
فإذا كنت تعتقد أن الشيخ أخطأ وإخوانك لا يرون ذلك فلا تتهمهم بالتعصب للشيخ لأنهم رأوا أنه لم يجانب الصواب
ولهم أدلتهم
فالخلاف سائغ إذا تجاوزنا وعددنا هذا من الخلاف أصلا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينبغي التماس الأعذار لأهل العلم ما أمكن
على هذا درج أهل العلم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ينبغي معرفة فقه الفتوى
فالمفتي أحيانا يجمل الجواب في مواطن ويفصله في مواطن أخرى
لقرائن تحف المجلس أو السؤال أو السائل
وهذا كثير موجود في فتاوى أهل العلم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا شك أن الشيخ أراد التمثيل لا الحصر
فعلم الشيخ رحمه الله يحتم المصير إلى ذلك
ولو سئل الشيخ هل تقصد الاقتصار على هذه الكتب دون غيرها لأجاب بالنفي قطعا
كيف لا ولو تتبعنا فتاواه ودروسه لوجدنا فيها ما يؤكد ذلك

أرى أن الأمر واضح ولا حاجة فيه للجدال

----------


## التقرتي

الذين يجادلون هم الاخوة ، و الا هل يعقل ان يقول احد الشيخ يريد افهام السائل و ليس انت !!!!!!  او الاخر يقول كفاك جدالا !!!!!!
بغض النظر عن مغزى الشيخ من الجواب فانا لا اناقش فيه كل ما قلته ان جوابه ناقص و ذلك واضح حتى ان اردنا التمثيل اقل شيئ نوجه لكتب السنة او حتى الخطوط العريضة فجواب الشيخ لا فيه توجيه لكتب السنة و لا حتى للخطوط العريضة 
و اقل الشيئ لما يناقش الاخوة يناقشون بما هو معقول لا يخترعون امور لا منطق فيها

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> الذين يجادلون هم الاخوة ، و الا هل يعقل ان يقول احد الشيخ يريد افهام السائل و ليس انت !!!!!! او الاخر يقول كفاك جدالا !!!!!!
> بغض النظر عن مغزى الشيخ من الجواب فانا لا اناقش فيه كل ما قلته ان جوابه ناقص و ذلك واضح حتى ان اردنا التمثيل اقل شيئ نوجه لكتب السنة او حتى الخطوط العريضة فجواب الشيخ لا فيه توجيه لكتب السنة و لا حتى للخطوط العريضة 
> و اقل الشيئ لما يناقش الاخوة يناقشون بما هو معقول لا يخترعون امور لا منطق فيها


هون عليك أخي التقرتي ،وما يدريك ان السائل حديثا في طلبه للعلم ،او رأى الشيخ أن المصلحة أولا في هذه  الكتب ،ثم هذه الكتب التي نصح بها الشيخ فيها شمولية  من جهة  كون طالب العلم ينهل  من كل علم علما  ،،

----------


## التقرتي

> هون عليك أخي التقرتي ،وما يدريك ان السائل حديثا في طلبه للعلم ،او رأى الشيخ أن المصلحة أولا في هذه الكتب ،ثم هذه الكتب التي نصح بها الشيخ فيها شمولية من جهة كون طالب العلم ينهل من كل علم علما ،،


 
لا اوافقك ان الكتب التي ذكرها الشيخ فيها شمولية فانا لا ارى فيها كتب اصول فقه و لا حديث و لا كتب فقه ، هي الاكثر كتب عقيدة  

و حتى من ناحية العقيدة للمتدئين لا ننصح بهذه الكتب بل ننصح بكتب قبلها كالاصول الثلاث و غيرها
اجابة الشيخ عامة جدا و بغض النظر عن مغزى الشيخ  الذي اقوله ان الاجابة عامة جدا فهل الاخوة يرون ان هذا الجواب كافي للسؤال المطروح ؟ كل واحد يضع نفسه مكان السائل ثم يحكم على الاجابة هل هي كافية فعلا ام لا

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جَزَاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،ونفعَ بكُم جميعًا.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

س36: ما هي الكتب المفيدة في العقيدة ؟ 

الجواب: ننصح بقراءة كتب السلف الصالح، وأهل القرون المفضلة، وذلك أن أمر العقيدة لما كان المخالف فيه يضلل؛ اهتم به العلماء، وأولوه عنايتهم، وتكلموا على العقيدة الصحيحة التي وقعت فيها الخصومة مع أهل زمانهم: كالخوارج، والقدرية، والجهمية، والمرجئة، والرافضة، والجبرية. وبينوا ما أخطأ فيه هؤلاء المبتدعة، وبالغوا في ذلك، كـالرد على الزنادقة للإمام أحمد وعلى الجهمية لعثمان الدارمي وعلى بشر المريسي له أيضا. 
وكتبوا في السنة، أي: في أمر المعتقد. ككتاب السنة للإمام أحمد برواية الاصطخري وكتاب السنة لعبد الله بن أحمد والسنة لابن أبي عاصم والسنة للبربهاري والإيمان لابن أبي شيبة والإيمان لابن منده والتوحيد لابن خزيمة والتوحيد لابن منده والإبانة لابن بطة والأسماء والصفات للبيهقي والاعتقاد له، والسنة للخلال وشرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للالكائي والشريعة للآجري ويليها كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم كـالعقيدة الواسطية، وعليها شروح: كالروضة، والتنبيهات، والكواشف. وكذا الفتوى الحموية، والرسالة التدمرية، واجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية، والكافية الشافية، والصواعق المرسلة، والصفدية. 
أما في التوحيد العملي الطلبي، فكتب فيه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب وبنوه وتلامذته وأتباعهم: كـالتوسل والوسيلة، ورسالة الواسطة، واقتضاء الصراط المستقيم، وكتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد، ومفيد المستفيد، وكشف الشبهات، وثلاثة الأصول، ومسائل الجاهلية، وعقيدة المسلمين للبليهي وتطهير الاعتقاد للصنعاني وكتب الردود على المخالفين، وهي كثيرة مشهورة. والله أعلم.

المصدر : فتـاوى في التّوحيد  
لسَمَاحَةِ الشَّيْخِ العلاّمةِ د. عَبْدِ اللَّـهِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بنِ جِبْرِيْنٍ
ـ سَلَّمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ

----------


## التقرتي

بارك الله فيك هذه اجابة واضحة مفصلة و مفيدة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

من باب الفائدة 
وَسُئِلَ شَيْخُنا ـ شَفَاهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ،وَعَفَاهُ ـ :
كيف يتدرج طالب العلم في الفنون التالية: (التفسير- التوحيد- الفقه- الحديث- السيرة- اللغة) ؟ 
فأجاب ـ أَثَابَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :
على الطالب أن يبدأ بالأهم، فالأهم هو العلوم الشرعية، فإن العلم كثير، والعمر قصير. 
فيبدأ في (العقيدة) بالأصول الثلاثة ونحوها حفظا وفهما، ثم بما تيسر من الشروح عليها، مما يوضح معناها للعامة والخاصة، ثم بكتاب التوحيد، يحفظ منه ما تيسر، ويستمع إلى شرحه عند أحد العلماء، ويقرأ ما يمكن من شروحه المطبوعة لمعرفة مدلول تلك الأدلة ومفهومها، ويقرأ بعد ذلك في الردود التي كتبها أئمة الدعوة وأتباعهم على من أنكر عليهم من المعاندين والمكذبين، مثل (صيانة الإنسان) في الرد على دحلان (وغاية الأماني) في الرد على ( النبهاني )، والرد على ( علوي الحداد )، وعلى ( جميل أفندي الزهاوي )، وعلى ( ابن جرجيس العراقي ) ففيها إبطال شبهاتهم، وأكاذيبهم. 
أما (التفسير) فيبدأ فيه بقراءة غريب الكلمات، ومفردات الألفاظ، ثم بالتفاسير المختصرة، كتفسير ابن عباس، وتفسير ابن مسعود، وكذلك تفسير الجلالين، والنسفي مع التحفظ عن التأويلات الموجودة فيها، ثم بالتفاسير الموسعة كتفسير ابن أبي حاتم وابن جرير والبغوي وابن كثير وابن سعدي والجزائري وليحذر من تفاسير المعتزلة، والمعطلة، والصوفية، والقبوريين، ونحوهم. 
أما في فن (الفقه) فهو الذي تشعبت فيه المذاهب، وكثر الخلاف في فروعه؛ لأنه مجال للاجتهاد، ويفضل أن يحفظ المبادئ وهي شروط الصلاة، وواجباتها، وأركانها، ثم يقرأ من عمدة الفقه حفظا أو فهما، ثم شرحها الصغير، ثم زاد المستقنع، مع شرحه الروض المربع، ثم بعده شرح الزركشي على الخرقي ثم المغني، وبعده له التوسع في كتب الخلافات، كزاد المعاد، وإعلام الموقعين ونحوها. 
أما (الحديث) فيبدأ بحفظ الأربعين النووية، ويقرأ شرحها، ثم عمدة الأحكام، ومختصر شرحها، ثم البلوغ وشرحه، ثم المنتقى وشرحه، مع قراءة الصحيحين ونحوهما. 
أما (السيرة) فيقرأ مختصرها للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ثم لابنه عبد الله ثم لابن هشام 
أما (اللغة) فمتن الآجرومية وما علق عليه، ثم ملحة الأعراب والألفية.

وَسُئِلَ: هل تنصحون المبتدئ إذا أراد أن يتعلم الفقه أن يدرسه دراسة فقه مقارن، أم يدرسه كـ (فقه مذهبي) ؟ 
فأجاب ـ أَثَابَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :
معلوم أن الفقه الاصطلاحي يختص بالعبادات، ثم المعاملات، ثم النكاح وما يلحق به، ثم الجنايات والحدود وما بعدها، وهذه العلوم قد أولاها العلماء عناية كبيرة، وكثرت فيها الخلافات المذهبية، وصنف أهل كل مذهب فيما ترجح عندهم، فننصح المبتدئ أن يقتصر على أحد المختصرات التي تناسبه، ثم يقرأ شروحها، ثم ينتقل إلى الكتب الواسعة التي تحوي مسائل كثيرة، وتذكر الأدلة والتعليلات، فبعد ذلك له أن ينتقل إلى قراءة المذاهب الأخرى للاطلاع عليها، والمقارنة بين المذاهب، ومعرفة الخلافات وأسبابها. 
ففي المذهب الحنبلي إذا بدأ بقراءة مختصر الخرقي وحفظ من متنه ما تيسر، وقرأ شرحه للزركشي أو الآمدي فإنه يعرف مجمل المسائل الفقهية في المذهب الحنبلي، ويتمكن بعد ذلك من معرفة محتويات بقية الكتب المذهبية، كمؤلفات ابن قدامة -رحمه الله تعالى- فإنه كتب العمدة للمبتدئين، ثم المقنع لمن بعدهم، ثم الكافي لمن أراد التوسع في المذهب، ثم المغني لمن أراد الاطلاع على المذاهب الأخرى وأدلتها ومناقشها. 
وأما في بقية المذاهب فإن علماءهم كتبوا فيها مختصرات ومطولات، ليتدرج الطالب من مبادئ العلوم إلى ما بعدها، حتى يصل إلى مرتبة القدرة على الاختيار، ومعرفة الراجح من الخلاف في مذهب واحد، أو في المذاهب الأخرى، وقد أكثروا من المتون والشروح والتفريعات، وإن كان الكثير منهم وقعوا في التعصب والتشدد في نصر المذهب الخاص بهم، وتكلفوا في رد من يخالفه من الأدلة بنوع من التأويل البعيد، كما فعل الطحاوي رحمه الله في شرح معاني الآثار، وابن التركماني في الرد على البيهقي وهكذا ما يوجد في بعض كتب المالكية من صرف الأدلة التي تخالف المذهب بنوع من التكلف والله المستعان.

وَسُئِلَ: ما المتون التي ترون أن يبدأ بحفظها طالب العلم بعد الفراغ من حفظ كتاب الله ؟ 
فأجاب ـ أَثَابَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ : لقد جهد علماء المسلمين في كل مذهب بكتابة ما فتح الله عليهم من العلوم المفيدة، في فنون متعددة، فمنهم من توسع وبسط الكلام، وأورد ما رآه مفيدا وذا أهمية من العلم الذي اختار أن يكتب فيه، ومنهم من اختصر وأوجز، مقتصرا على الكلام المطلوب الذي يفيد من قرأه مع قصر الوقت، كذلك وجد في كل مذهب متون مختصرة يسهل حفظها، كما وجد متون في العقائد والأصول ونحوها، فنوصي طالب العلم أن يجتهد في حفظ ما تيسر من المتون المفيدة. 
ففي العقيدة والتوحيد كان مشايخنا يوصون بحفظ (ثلاثة الأصول)، و(كتاب التوحيد)، و(كشف الشبهات)، وكلها للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وحفظ (العقيدة الواسطية) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وحفظ (لمعة الاعتقاد) لابن قدامة وحفظ (سلم الوصول) للحافظ الحكمي فأما كتب عقائد الأشاعرة فإنها لا تخلو من أغلاط ومخالفات، ما عدا (عقيدة الطحاوي )، فهي أقل خطأ. 
أما في الفقه فـ(عمدة الفقه) لابن قدامة (وزاد المستقنع) للحجاوي و(دليل الطالب) للشيخ مرعي فقد كان زملاؤنا يحفظون أكثرها. 
أما في الفرائض فـ (منظومة الرحبي )، ولو كانت على مذهب الشافعي لكون الخلاف فيها قليلا. 
أما في النحو فمتن (الآجرومية)، ومتن (ملحة الإعراب)، ثم (الألفية)، أو ما تيسر منها. 
وفي أصول الفقه متن (الورقات) لإمام الحرمين وما تيسر من شروحه. 
وفي الحديث متن (الأربعين النووية) ثم (عمدة الحديث) ثم (بلوغ المرام). 
وفي المصطلح متن (نخبة الفكر) و(ألفية العراقي) ونحوها. 

المصدر : كتاب 
« كيف تطلب العلم »
لِسَمَاحَةِ الشَّيْخِ العَلاَّمَةِ
عَبْدِ اللَّـهِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بنِ جِبْرِيْنٍ
عضو الإفتاء سابقا
ـ خَتَمَ اللَّـهُ لَهُ بِالحُسْنَى ـ
اعتنى به : عيسى بن سعد آل عوشن

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخ المكرّم / عبد الحكيم بن الأمين التقرتيّ ـ حَفِظَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ،ورَعَاهُ ـ :

وجَزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيرًا ،وبارك فيكُم.

----------

